# Internet Access in Catalunya



## JeanMulvihill (Apr 28, 2012)

I am looking for advice on the most cost effective way of obtaining internet access at my finca. We do not have a phone line and are 1km from town. I've been looking at wimax - does anyone know if their claim to unlimited download is actually that ?
Any advice or contacts would be gratefully recieved. We are near Falset, Tarragona.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Iberbanda do phone and Internet I found the service very good but keep an eye on the bills 
There is a office in Gandesa that will set it up for you
Go into Gandesa turn right at Repsol showroom and about the middle of the street is a office with a blue iberbanda sign
Hope this helps


----------

